# Dual fuel tank trouble shooting.



## mcdonald (Feb 10, 2000)

I have a 1987 C30 Chevrolet truck with dual tanks. Works great when left side tank is selected but wont switch to the right side tank. Appreciate any hints on how to fix.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Start with the selector switch on the dash board. They are very inexpensive and are easy to fix.
Next check the valve unit. It is located on the passenger frame rail under the floor. It has a 2 piece shield over it, and will be a pain to get to. Check the weather pack connector there, and then use a multi meter to test all connections and circuts. That should tell you if the vlave is bad or not.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## Abe (Jan 19, 2000)

you can tell if it is the selector down on the passenger side frame rail if you get under the truck with the ignition on, truck off. Have someone switch tank switch, you will hear the selenoid click, if no click, run a jumper wire from the battery to the long post on the switch on frame rail, if when you hit this switch with the jumper you hear the selenoid click then for sure it is the dash switch,

or

if you have a current light, ground it to the frame and hold it on the pos wire going into the unit when you have someone switch the tank switch, if no power, check for power going into the switch, if power not going into switch follow line to fuse block

i assume you already checked the fuse for the tank switch??

-abe


----------

